# Midori (Certificate Handling)



## masayoshi (Mar 25, 2016)

If I use Xfce, I can use GNOME kering.
I don't want to use Xfce.
I don't want to install Gnome.
I would like to use fluxbox.
How should I do for this?



> *Certificate Handling*
> Midori uses the system's ca-certificates, the exact locations depend on the distribution.
> 
> Midori >= 0.4.7 supports gcr for certificate display and management, you can click the lock in the urlbar to see detailed information. Earlier versions, or one without gcr will not handle certificates beyond the lock icon in the urlbar.
> ...


http://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq

`pkg info | grep "gcr"`
[FONT=verdana]

```
gcr-3.16.0                     Library for bits of crypto UI and parsing
libgcrypt-1.6.5                General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
```
[/FONT]
`less .xinitrc`

```
gnome-keyring-daemon --start &
#exec startxfce4
exec startfluxbox
```

`pkg info | grep "gnome"`

```
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10_4      GNOME doc utils
gnome-keyring-3.16.0           Program that keeps passwords and other secrets
gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_5       MIME and Application database for GNOME
gnome-mount-0.8_12             Front-end to mount, umount, and eject using HAL
gnome-pty-helper-0.40.2        utmp/wtmp/lastlog helper program for the vte Terminal widget
gnome-vfs-2.24.4_4             GNOME Virtual File System
gnome_subr-1.0                 Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scripts
libgnome-keyring-3.12.0_2      Program that keeps passwords and other secrets
libgnomecanvas-2.30.3_3        Graphics library for GNOME
libsoup-gnome-2.50.0           SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_7        GNOME frontend to the PolicyKit framework
```


----------



## Roric (Mar 26, 2016)

Can you verify that the gnome-keyring-daemon is running?


```
pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon
```

If it is running already, you should be able to have fluxbox access it by adding the following to your ~/.fluxbox/startup script:


```
eval 'gnome-keyring-daemon -s'
```

The -s flag will look for existing process of gnome-keyring-daemon and grab it's output.  You may also need to export those variables that are used by the daemon into your ~/.fluxbox/startup script as well.

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
SSH_AUTH_SOCK
GPG_AGENT_INFO
GNOME_KEYRING_PID


----------



## masayoshi (Mar 26, 2016)

Roric said:


> pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon


`%pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon`

```
%pgrep gnome-keyring-daemon
```

Nothing happened. >_>


----------



## Roric (Mar 26, 2016)

Do you get anything back when you try ps?


```
ps aux | grep [g]nome-keyring-daemon
```


----------



## masayoshi (Mar 26, 2016)

Roric said:


> ps aux | grep [g]nome-keyring-daemon


`ps aux | grep [g]nome-keyring-daemon`

```
grep: No match.
```



`masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % gnome-keyring-daemon --start &`

```
[1] 1382
masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-7G1OEY
SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-7G1OEY/ssh
GPG_AGENT_INFO=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-7G1OEY/gpg:0:1

[1]    Done                          gnome-keyring-daemon --start
```
`masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % ps aux | grep [g]nome-keyring-daemon`

```
grep: No match.
```


----------



## Roric (Mar 26, 2016)

I just noticed you are running csh, so you can omit the [] brackets when grepping for the gnome-keyring-daemon.

You should be able to export those variables to ~/.fluxbox/startup.


```
export GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
export SSH_AUTH_SOCK
export GPG_AGENT_INFO
```


----------



## masayoshi (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply.

`masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % less .fluxbox/startup`


```
#!/bin/sh                      
#                              
# fluxbox startup-script:      
#                              
# Lines starting with a '#' are ignored.
                               
# Change your keymap:          
xmodmap "/home/masayoshi/.Xmodmap"
                               
# Applications you want to run with fluxbox.
# MAKE SURE THAT APPS THAT KEEP RUNNING HAVE AN ''&'' AT THE END.
#                              
# unclutter -idle 2 &          
# wmnd &                       
# wmsmixer -w &                
# idesk &                      
                               
# And last but not least we start fluxbox.
# Because it is the last app you have to run it with ''exec'' before it.
                               
exec fluxbox                   
# or if you want to keep a log:
# exec fluxbox -log "/home/masayoshi/.fluxbox/log"
                               
set GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL      
set SSH_AUTH_SOCK              
set GPG_AGENT_INFO             
set GNOME_KEYRING_PID          
                               
eval 'gnome-keyring-daemon -s'
```

`masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % gnome-keyring-daemon --start &`


```
[1] 2016
masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-ILIVEY
SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-ILIVEY/ssh
GPG_AGENT_INFO=/home/masayoshi/.cache/keyring-ILIVEY/gpg:0:1

[1]    Done                          gnome-keyring-daemon --start
```

`masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi % ps aux | grep gnome-keyring-daemon`

```
masayoshi@LE201:/home/masayoshi %
```

Nothing happened. >_>
I can not use my bank account on Midori. >_>


----------



## Roric (Mar 26, 2016)

The --start flag is longhand for -s, which tries to connect to an already running gnome-keyring-daemon. 

Can you daemonize it? 
	
	



```
gnome-keyring-daemon -d
```
 and you should get a return with 
	
	



```
ps aux | grep gnome-keyring-daemon
```

In your startup script, can you place those variables above your 
	
	



```
exec fluxbox
```
  With it being an sh script, I'm not sure it will interpret "set" correctly.  Try using export.


```
eval 'gnome-keyring-daemon -s'

export GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL    
export SSH_AUTH_SOCK            
export GPG_AGENT_INFO            
export GNOME_KEYRING_PID

                              
# And last but not least we start fluxbox.
# Because it is the last app you have to run it with ''exec'' before it.
                              
exec fluxbox                  
# or if you want to keep a log:
# exec fluxbox -log "/home/masayoshi/.fluxbox/log"
```


----------



## masayoshi (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply.



Roric said:


> gnome-keyring-daemon -d



I used it in my .xinitrc.

```
#gnome-keyring-daemon --start &
gnome-keyring-daemon -d &
#exec startxfce4
exec startfluxbox
```



Roric said:


> eval 'gnome-keyring-daemon -s'
> export GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
> export SSH_AUTH_SOCK export GPG_AGENT_INFO
> export GNOME_KEYRING_PID
> ...



I used this file.



Roric said:


> you should get a return with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, nothing happend. >_>


----------



## shepper (Mar 26, 2016)

If your goal in using fluxbox is to avoid bloat and gui management tools that obscure the underlying processes be aware that you can manage ca-certificates manually.  As the error message mentions in your first post, ssl certificates can be put in various locations.  Although this wiki is for www/xombrero, it describes howto generate a user certs file.  When I used xombrero in FreeBSD, I also had to generate a local file.  You may also be able to set the certs location in midori.


----------



## masayoshi (Mar 26, 2016)

shepper said:


> You may also be able to set the certs location in midori.


It is difficult for me to do it. I will sometimes use Xfce for this.


----------

